
Investment Portfolios Connected to the Mormon Church - coryfklein
https://mormonleaks.io/wiki/index.php?title=Investment_Portfolios_Connected_to_the_Mormon_Church
======
coryfklein
> The combined value of each company at the filing of their most recent year
> end 13F is approximately $32,769,914,000

This is just their cash/stock holdings and doesn't account for the value of
the many businesses they own.

For comparison Harvard, the richest school in the US, has a $36B endowment
fund. Yale is at $25B, and Stanford is $22B.

The Mormon church has always been extremely secretive about its finances, and
estimating their holdings has always been very speculative, so it is rare to
see concrete numbers.

